# What's the best Kona timeshare?



## DaveNV (May 21, 2014)

I'm working on an exchange through SFX to the Big Island next year - it'll be either two or four active adults, no kids.  I'm focusing on the metro Kona area, and am trying to decide which timeshare to try and trade into.  I know it's nice up in the Waikoloa area, but I don't want to stay that far north.  And I've stayed down at Sea Mountain before - it's too isolated for me. Which is your favorite Kona area timeshare, and why? 

Dave


----------



## GregT (May 21, 2014)

BMWguynw said:


> I'm working on an exchange through SFX to the Big Island next year - it'll be either two or four active adults, no kids.  I'm focusing on the metro Kona area, and am trying to decide which timeshare to try and trade into.  I know it's nice up in the Waikoloa area, but I don't want to stay that far north.  And I've stayed down at Sea Mountain before - it's too isolated for me. Which is your favorite Kona area timeshare, and why?
> 
> Dave



Dave, I'm sorry, I can't speak from personal experience in terms of staying there.  When we visited Kona in 2009, we went to the Wyndham Royal Sea Cliff, Wyndham Kona Hawaiian and the Kona Coast Resort to walk the properties.  All three are very convenient to Kona, with the Royal Sea Cliff being ocean front for some units on the property.   

If I were staying, I liked the look and feel of the Kona Coast Resort the most, and I think it would be easily accessible via Exchange.  We were staying the Waikoloa area, which we love, and ended up buying an HGVC (resale) so we could return to the Big Island and Waikoloa.

Good luck, and let us know where you end up!

Best,

Greg


----------



## Roger830 (May 21, 2014)

In April, we stayed at the Royal Kona Resort, a hotel at the edge of town. 

We like to stay where we can walk to restaurants and shops. The only timeshare  that appealed to us was the Wyndham Royal Sea Cliff, which is a long walk to town. We walked thru the Wyndham Kona Hawaiian which is closer to town on the other side of the road. It has more of a townhouse development look to it, rather than a resort.


----------



## talkamotta (May 21, 2014)

We've stayed at the  Wyndam Hawaiian Kona resort a couple of times and its been wonderful each time.  Close enough to walk to the center of Kona but not so close its noisey.  Great balcony for the afternoon after a busy morning. 

Next year we are staying in the Waikoloa area.....wanted to see what it was like up there.  Hope I wont be disappointed.  Always do a lot of driving on the Big Island.


----------



## Luanne (May 21, 2014)

In the Kona area we've stayed at:

Kona Coast
Keauhou Kona Surf and Racquet Club 
Workmark Kona
Wyndham Kona Hawaiian Resort (two times)
Kona Reef (through a rental)

Of these I liked Kona Coast and Wyndham Kona Hawaiian Resort the best.  We also loved the rental at Kona Reef as it was right on the water.  I'm not sure of the location of the timeshare units. If you are looking for something that is really in town that would be the Wyndham.  The Kona Coast is a very nice property at the south end.

Kona Surf and Racquet does not have a/c.  We were there in the summer and the unit was pretty uncomfortable.  The unit itself was nice, but the lack of a/c was a problem.

Worldmark to us seemed small and cramped.


----------



## easyrider (May 21, 2014)

The Worldmark Kona is really close to the Wyndham Kona. Both of these resorts are across the street from the ocean. There is a row of houses or other buildings on the ocean in front of these resorts. There is a small public beach near these resorts. This particular beach area has a drinking problem and had a urine odor near the trees because of the lack of a public restroom. There is a hotel called the Tiki across the street and oceanside from the Wyndham. The Tiki is pretty nice. 

Vacation International has a resort called Sea Village. It is ocean front. I will be visiting here next fall. I like ocean front for resort stays. Having coffee and watching sea turtles in the morning is my morning activity. Having a beverage and watching the sunset in the evening is my early evening activity. I find these activities are easier if the resort is ocean front. 

Bill


----------



## csalter2 (May 22, 2014)

*See C*

I have stayed at Sea Village quite a few years back. The units are very large and have everything in them. You can walk to the middle of town from there. The units were outdated when I was there and needed refurbishing. I am going to the Big Island in July and will be staying there again. I understand they are refurbishing the units now.





easyrider said:


> The Worldmark Kona is really close to the Wyndham Kona. Both of these resorts are across the street from the ocean. There is a row of houses or other buildings on the ocean in front of these resorts. There is a small public beach near these resorts. This particular beach area has a drinking problem and had a urine odor near the trees because of the lack of a public restroom. There is a hotel called the Tiki across the street and oceanside from the Wyndham. The Tiki is pretty nice.
> 
> Vacation International has a resort called Sea Village. It is ocean front. I will be visiting here next fall. I like ocean front for resort stays. Having coffee and watching sea turtles in the morning is my morning activity. Having a beverage and watching the sunset in the evening is my early evening activity. I find these activities are easier if the resort is ocean front.
> 
> Bill


----------



## Icc5 (May 22, 2014)

*Agree*



talkamotta said:


> We've stayed at the  Wyndam Hawaiian Kona resort a couple of times and its been wonderful each time.  Close enough to walk to the center of Kona but not so close its noisey.  Great balcony for the afternoon after a busy morning.
> 
> Next year we are staying in the Waikoloa area.....wanted to see what it was like up there.  Hope I wont be disappointed.  Always do a lot of driving on the Big Island.



I think we could have written this.
Bart


----------



## itchyfeet (May 22, 2014)

Another vote for Wyndham Kona.  We've stayed there three times--we like the upstairs units.  Some people might find it inconvenient that the dining table is on the deck. There is a breakfast bar inside.   We enjoyed eating on the deck since the weather was wonderful every time we were there.


----------



## DaveNV (May 22, 2014)

Thanks for all the great ideas, everyone. Keep the suggestions coming!

I understand the Kona Coast resort has a Phase I and Phase II.  Is there much difference, and if so, which one is better?

Dave


----------



## Luanne (May 22, 2014)

BMWguynw said:


> Thanks for all the great ideas, everyone. Keep the suggestions coming!
> 
> I understand the Kona Coast resort has a Phase I and Phase II.  Is there much difference, and if so, which one is better?
> 
> Dave



I think we stayed in Phase 2.  From what I remember seeing, and reading, the Phase 2 buildings are closer to the coast. Phase 1 are higher up on the hill.  The units might be larger in Phase 1.  However, that doesn't mean the Phase 2 units are small by any means.


----------



## aliikai2 (May 22, 2014)

*Hands down Wyndham Kona Hawaiian Village*

1st, central a/c free , great wifi Free, 2 pool areas, great beds, kings in both bedrooms, walk to the village. Nice 1185 sq ft units with updated finishes, flat screens, washer/dryer. 
Kona Coast is a Shell resort, nice enough, yet turn on the a/c and add $7 per day.  Hook up to wifi, add $$$$, added fees just aren't acceptable when you paid your annual fees and a trade fee, why should you be nickeled and dimed on what you accepted....
jmho,
Greg





BMWguynw said:


> I'm working on an exchange through SFX to the Big Island next year - it'll be either two or four active adults, no kids.  I'm focusing on the metro Kona area, and am trying to decide which timeshare to try and trade into.  I know it's nice up in the Waikoloa area, but I don't want to stay that far north.  And I've stayed down at Sea Mountain before - it's too isolated for me. Which is your favorite Kona area timeshare, and why?
> 
> Dave


----------



## perktd (May 26, 2014)

Greg  You are right that there is a charge for a/c at Kona Coast I & II, but the wi-fi has been free for at least 2 or 3 years.  KCR II is newer and for the most part has better locations than KCR I.  We have stayed at Wyndham Kona Hawaiian Village and KCR I & II.  I can see where different people may prefer one or the other for various reasons, but they are all nice and none is a clear choice over the others in my opinion.  Don


----------

